# Result mutation.



## Krishna Theni (Sep 25, 2021)

Hi i m krishna from Theni. What colour will they produce any idea my friends?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities, and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility.

Before any staff or other member of this forum answers any questions regarding breeding or possible mutations of offspring, we need many questions answered to determine your knowledge and experience with budgies.

Have you owned budgies previously?
How many and when?
Have you ever bred budgies previously?
Why do you want to breed these budgies?
Are you aware that your budgies will be much healthier and happier if they are Pbred?
How old are the budgies?
What would you do with any offspring?

Please read the information in the following four links, then answer the questions I have listed above.*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Please respond to the questions asked above.
I'm asking all other members to refrain from responding to this thread until the questions asked have been specifically answered and then to allow staff to deal with this matter.

FaeryBee (Deborah)
Talk Budgies Administrator

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*
*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*


----------



## Krishna Theni (Sep 25, 2021)

Sure.


----------

